# Fried Cheese



## Raine (Jul 13, 2005)

*Fried Cheese*

*Ingredients*

*Fried* *Cheese*

Vegetable oil as needed
1 cup Bisquick baking mix
1/2 cup milk
1 egg
1-lb. Monterey Jack, Cheddar, American, Swiss, or Mozzarella cheese cut into 1-in. cubes




​*Procedure*

In a large frying pan heat 2 inches of oil to 375ºF. 
In mixing bowl, mix Bisquick, milk, and egg and beat with hand beaters until smooth. 
Dredge cheese cubes in Bisquick, coating them lightly. Insert round, wooden toothpicks into each cheese cube. 
Dip cheese cubes into batter, covering them completely and fry several cubes at one time. Turn them carefully to allow for even cooking. Cook until they are golden brown, 1-2 minutes. Drain on paper towels. 



​


----------

